# Table Training Videos...lots of them...



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Table Training videos and bite box videos. There are plenty more out there but here are some, probably lots and lots more...this post took me long enough..LOL.. you're welcome...No comments, quality of work varies..most are pretty good in my opinion...

Videos of various tables and table like things used as dog training tools, that people choose to use, no they do not have to use them, they just use them because they like to use them.

No, the videos are not in order for each dog shown.. Various breeds throughout.

*Protection work*

*Round table:*

*Staatsmacht Kennels*

*puppy*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbU2XZj6xek

*more Staatsmacht videos*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iaRpYzfpew
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeveRO38Fec
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5GnuNDtUak
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWydN6KfFLI

*Nate Harves*
*muzzle*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WAA1Q5eh7g

*Dave Martin*
http://youtu.be/0ZyKDCt1USU?t=3m29s

*Jim Laubmeier *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1vmerpB54k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ni4Ff7BCImw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS7ELbAjV-k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPX0geH5Os8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS63p2aEh3I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkMHsrPV6Cg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBEri-ppbz8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RUO597ylAo

*Troy Seaton/Bill Kulla*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5j9tiyGWCY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgzqWJ9G5D0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWL_eG9vDac
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZsqFMX3its
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcdlm0hlQ1E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4ZErsmDAGA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9vrOPkKWMI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-22tsQXNew

*Mo Earle*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZSFn0c_9Hw

*Howard Burgess*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JEssogq-Ko
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_VO0sMXY1o

*"Bitework Platform"*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBUckJkhiQ8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e26Qw1Ci66g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COqe2akkDzk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWoI5KDXtes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHVqPAYO2xU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKAIUMMTM5I

*Picnic tables*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAklpoCvif0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUzP0jUwucI&list=TLIhvzKrVGmjI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8iRulYx2ew

*Bart Bellon treadmill table*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qGeRyEzdxI

*Multi-level Table (Upper Lower)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb0kFHIOnmY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ua0a9zvsXI

*Square Tables*

*Gene England*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xI_xGQKbYIY

*Nate Harves and or Mike Deihl*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cANHegvWLqc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8luCUf6_mo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRejdQh5ZPE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_CRX2WoT3s

*puppy*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_CRX2WoT3s

*Random*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWw5ZiTau7I

*Spool Table*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sirkbyCwI9Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvHFhoxxJ0I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0za7hVDtps
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO7OvFIV61k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVUeKvidlag
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poR4K_BalvA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj_xR-agCy0

*Octagon Table*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00Vagn-YHik
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXvpbyz64Dc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwhIyUoaaQQ

*High Bite Platform*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0eqaKdT2N8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6k0B364cJlk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0zyuAiNkvk

*Bite Box*

*Nate Harves*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeOVEJvcPEQ

*Troy Seaton*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0E28jdS-zG4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5oOLt993c8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IypPWkFoIBo

*Howard Burgess*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpqnBXUrVkA

*Marcus Hampton*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wi6EMwwwbY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38U5qe9yRTE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snWAwLTrvEk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHWvhpxN45Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mJ2Qpc4zaA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFw1bYd8ZcI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWgxYVZYBOw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cynJF_oj1Yo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs42J1aNK9E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gas1fc9qwpM

*Wade Hatfield Elevated Box*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4uh1yY0L7s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7WAKzt6qkc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBAlKLd4ZgI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3nbn-cR6LU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYEu_TdsMBQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8fzOd7ppts
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mio69ttkLC0

*Retriever Work*

*Force Break*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvvJaJIBPXk

*Force Retrieve Long Tables*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WYCDd-PEa8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQeukHCJC9g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dev01e6bmjA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U41g6yfJ1s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkH2TsjsV38
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxFwz-pOcNA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpeV3DLoCMc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YffOaQwlQnc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dev01e6bmjA&list=PLQIP7fFAXgO1CuvB7MCzp7pfuz6t55YUg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJ1lmwFn4Vs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVrTvF9Zffg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qO2L3k2uZHE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR6RH_5Rh5w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ9HLIgXJbI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpM9j0gjy0A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9dr2naQt44

*Obedience Tables/Platforms/Boxes*
There were many more of these but lost that file during compilation,sorry...lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtLt1dGUApw


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Lmao ironically i was showing Nate Harves a video of us training 30 mins ago


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Hunter Allred said:


> Lmao ironically i was showing Nate Harves a video of us training 30 mins ago


share the video...

anyone else...you find table videos post them here...please...

ESPECIALLy if you think they are bad ones as well.. Still looking for videos of terrible table training with dogs trying to get away....have never seen one..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Joby,
I've never understood the advantages of table training over working the dog on the ground but nothing there made me think it was cruel or inhumane.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

cartoon like table video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9Z5sNSl8Pk


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Tx for posting these Joby; i intend to go thru em all since you took the time to dig em up
so.....Nate Harves is the first vid i watched
- can't see the table layout
- and wtf is he wearing sunglasses for ?? guess it's a "predator lite" session, cause i hope he doesn't think sunglasses makes him look more like a boogey man ... anyway, EC doesn't seem like it would be too stressful for this dog 

without my getting into details of the helper movement ...overall, what looks "pretty decent" in this one ??
- too bad it can't be compared, and only my opinion of course, but i think the reaction by this dog would be exactly the same if the dog was staked on the floor... anyone else agree ??


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

The first square table video under Nate Harves & Mike Diehl is my male Jägers littermate lol


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

rick smith said:


> Tx for posting these Joby; i intend to go thru em all since you took the time to dig em up
> so.....
> 
> *Thanks Rick would like that, took me a couple hours out it together.*
> ...


I dont know which one you watched so cant say whether or not I agree with you about the dogs reaction,you say you watched the Nate Harves video, there are several of those.. 

IF you watched the muzzle video, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WAA1Q5eh7g

I would agree that the dog would most likely show the same reaction on the ground, in my opinion the table in that video is not used to get a different reaction from the dog at all, but to be more efficient with the time and effort put into training that dog. 

The table is limiting the target range of the dog to the upper body..so the overall picture may not look the same if done on the ground. 

There is no way a guy could take upper body center mass muzzle hits from a dog staked on the groung with a chain that short for one thing. 

With a longer cable the dog still might not be hitting the preferred area, and it could take more work to draw the dog up to desired areas, and then re-enforce those targets when hit, while not reenforcing bad targeting by the dog. This type of thing can take a fair amount of work with some dogs. The use of the table puts the dogs hits in the desired range every time. As with any type of training where target is important, it is always more efficient to limit the areas the dog can be successful with. 

I dont know what the exact purpose of the table use is most of these videos, or why the trainers are choosing to use table for various things, as I am not in thier heads, and was not there asking them questions. 

I will try to give a few guesses here and there, and describe things I may think I am seeing.

I can only guess and give my observations. If anyone would like to know specifics, you can contact the people involved in the videos.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Round table

Quardes von der Staatsmacht
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnzdW6XdL6k

GSD Canto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRhVyc3v8O8&feature=c4-overview&list=UUukyDn1vjSAZMDnnZNv3mow

Asko von der Belferlein
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BonmlfruS-Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFS6LE5qzjM

Doberman Pinscher
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6slrwSlxs40&feature=c4-overview&list=UUukyDn1vjSAZMDnnZNv3mow


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> share the video...
> 
> anyone else...you find table videos post them here...please...
> 
> ESPECIALLy if you think they are bad ones as well.. Still looking for videos of terrible table training with dogs trying to get away....have never seen one..


You probably won't


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Ooh forgot!!

What about DINNER FOR ONE with Freddie Frinton

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1v4BYV-YvA

Sorry Connie, couldn't resist it but at least it's enjoyable


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Wasnt there a vid posted recently of a sable SL dog on the table looking pretty awful. He was being sent to australia if i recall correctly.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

That's where we sent all our convicts!!!

Unfortunately, some came back....


----------



## Guy Williams (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Joby, you have obviously put a lot of effort into finding these videos. There are lots of configurations of tables and lots of different aims being achieved. Have these videos allayed the fears of anyone who had concerns before the thread started?

I have looked through quite a few of them and there is nothing that resembles old school (bad) table training where the dogs are reacting because they have no other options.

I'm not a fan of the forced retrieve table though. I've never seen that before and I struggle to see how it achieves anything that couldn't be achieved through more motivational methods.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

A different way of looking at things. LOL This was this past weekend. My young male GSD named Rogue at 27 months old. My son Jay as Decoy and me as handler enjoy. Can't hear the barking thought.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yACI2RfRpDY


----------



## Oscar Mora (Mar 31, 2010)

thannks for posting!


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Holy crap Joby! good effort!
I think the only problem with table training is when it's used for a dog that doesn't have the minerals so they use a table to give it more bollocks. That type dog should not be being trained in bitework IMO. 
Otherwise table training is very usefull, I use raised platforms for many things.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Matt Vandart said:


> Holy crap Joby! good effort!
> I think the only problem with table training is when it's used for a dog that doesn't have the minerals so they use a table to give it more bollocks. That type dog should not be being trained in bitework IMO.
> Otherwise table training is very usefull, I use raised platforms for many things.


I agree but also I think that sometimes you have to dig for those minerals for various reasons, sometimes minerals are not so obviously apparent, and then once found they can be mined for all they are worth.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

For some, yes.


----------

